# test/tren/dbol?



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone ever run these together? Goal is mostly for lbm with minimal fat gain. I'm thinking 12 weeks test @ 750mg, first 4-6 weeks dbol @ 40mg and last 6-8 weeks with tren A @ 50mg ED. Would it be best to let them overlap for the 2 weeks in the middle or should I keep em separated? Will be running .5mg caber 2x a week during the tren and .25m adex ED throughout, no pct just cruising


----------



## jimm (Jan 10, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Anyone ever run these together? Goal is mostly for lbm with minimal fat gain. I'm thinking 12 weeks test @ 750mg, first 4-6 weeks dbol @ 40mg and last 6-8 weeks with tren A @ 50mg ED. Would it be best to let them overlap for the 2 weeks in the middle or should I keep em separated? Will be running .5mg caber 2x a week during the tren and .25m adex ED throughout, no pct just cruising



Depend what kinda test your running mate if it's enenthate I personally would run the dbol from week 1 to kick start ur cycle..while ur waiting for the e to kick in..

Also any reason ur running tren for such a short period of time? 

How old are ya aswell bud have you cruised before what dose you cruising at..


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 10, 2012)

What's up with Tren for such a short period bro?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 10, 2012)

More tren!!


----------



## bigmanjws (Jan 10, 2012)

Very similar to my first ever cycle........Mine looked like this

wk 1-4 test e 500mg, tren e 200mg, dbol 40mg/day
wk 4-10 test e 500mg and tren e 200mg
wk 10-12 test e 500mg

I leaned down bf% wise but actually put on a good bit of size. Granted it was my first cycle but I kept 12lbs and ate like a madman........


----------



## Hench (Jan 10, 2012)

6-8 weeks on Tren, not weeks 6-8. 


Read a little slower folks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you would enjoy that cycle. Tren is amazing if you can tolerate it. Start out at 50 but don't be surprised if you get up to 75 or so.


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 10, 2012)

Running the combo now though just finished with the dbol. Also using enanthate versions, and I think it's going quite nicely.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah tren would be run for the last 6-8 weeks of the cycle, I'll grab enough to go longer and up doses if necessary but I've never really ran tren so I'm being a little cautious. Test will be enanthate, should I drop the dose when I start the tren though? I know alot of people like the "low test/high tren" thing lately so I'm wondering if I should step down to just like 350mg test or continue at 750. I'm gonna try and put on as much weight as possible during the first 8 with test/dbol and then recomp/cut for the last 8 with tren so I guess it's now turned into 16 weeks lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

My first run with tren went from 50mg ed to 100mg ed.  Once you feel it kicking in, it was impossible, for me, to not jump up the mg's.

Cycle looks good to me bro.  Enjoy


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 11, 2012)

bigmanjws said:


> Very similar to my first ever cycle........Mine looked like this
> 
> wk 1-4 test e 500mg, tren e 200mg, dbol 40mg/day
> wk 4-10 test e 500mg and tren e 200mg
> ...


 

Looks well set up for a first cycle, but what AI did you use on cycle and what is your current PCT.  You said this was your first cycle ever and you went with tren???


----------



## Jt123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Looks well set up for a first cycle, but what AI did you use on cycle and what is your current PCT.  You said this was your first cycle ever and you went with tren???



My thoughts exactly, you would have grown plenty off test/dbol but have to admit well thought out


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2012)

it was pretty much impossible to not up my dose also after I started seeing the results from tren. 75ed is my sweet spot and 6-8 weeks is golden for tren if you can hang with sides.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2012)

I would use more tren, but I agree with sloppyJ ..only if you can handle it!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 11, 2012)

Hench said:


> 6-8 weeks on Tren, not weeks 6-8.
> 
> 
> Read a little slower folks.




LOL, I think some people missed that. 50mg ED would be 350mg for 6-8 weeks. That's a good dose.


----------



## bigmanjws (Jan 11, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Looks well set up for a first cycle, but what AI did you use on cycle and what is your current PCT. You said this was your first cycle ever and you went with tren???


 

I am currently PCT'n with tamoxifen citrate 40/40/20/20.

On the cycle mentioned above with the Tren I used 40 tabs of Clomid 50mg. 300mg on day 1, 100mg for 10 days and 50mg a day until I ran out. 
Also had 30 Arimidex, 1mg per and split them in half. .5mg/day Started them at the 4th wk just as precaution. 

Took the tren because everyone always giving it mad love and my buddy who is pretty experienced gave me a freebie he didnt want to run any longer. Overall, I still feel like a newbie with only 2 cycles under my belt. I researched extensivly for about 2 years before I took the leap. Knew exactly what I wanted when I did though. Always trained pretty heavy after college ball and hit some natural peaks.............Thanks for the props, joining this board was def a good move for me. Cant wait to start pinning again!


----------

